# pregnancy and IBS



## mintflower (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm confused - is pregnancy 9 or 10 months? If I count from my period to my due date, then baby is due at the start of the 9th month. If I get a month timeline off the net (of what month pregnant I am at different weeks) then it says that baby is due at the end of the 9th month. I'm 23 weeks pregnant and trying to figure out whether I say I'm 5 or 6 months pregnant. Can anyone please clarify =)

Constipation has increased now as well as heartburn and nausea, my pregnancy made my symptoms worse


----------

